# Cargador de baterias 80 amperes para autos



## Luis Porley (Ago 18, 2006)

Hola a todos:mi nombre es Luis y soy nuevo en el foro,quisiera saber si alguien sabe decirme como fabricarme un cargador de baterías de 12 y 24 volts y de entre 50 y 80 amperes.Tengo un pequeño taller mecanico y me gustaría hacermelo (con la ayuda de ustedes)yo mismo.Si alguien me puede enviar un esquema o alguna pagina se lo agradezco desde ya.Saludos a todos


----------



## gaston sj (May 29, 2007)

hola para cargar las baterias de 12v solo nesesitas un transformador de 12v con una fuente o sea unos capacitores y unos diodos para convertir a corriente continua y con 4 o 5 amperes estarias sobrado para cargar la bateria y en 18 oras con la bateria de 80 amperes la cargas por completo saludos y si hay alguna duda no dudes en consultar


----------



## JV (May 29, 2007)

Hola Luis Porley, como bien comenta el compañero gaston sj, necesitas un transformador, un buen puente de diodos y de ser necesario un banco de capacitores. Ten en cuenta gaston que para cargar una bateria no tiene que ser una continua "perfecta", de echo, he visto cargadores que rectifican media onda y funcionan lo mas bien. Respecto a la corriente que indica Luis, supongo que es porque quiere realizar un cargador rapido, que se usan cuando la bateria quedo demasiado descargada para dar arranque al motor y con unos minutos ya esta en condiciones. Eso o se dedica a tractores 

Saludos..


----------



## NoTrE (May 30, 2007)

estoi interesao en este tema!!!


----------



## Rick-10 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yo tambien me anoto al proyecto!

Hace tiempo que quiero hacer un cargador de baterias, pero con limitador de corriente y control de voltaje. Es decir, para poder controlar el tiempo de carga de la bateria.

Con respecto al filtrado del cargador, no es necesario! La misma bateria actua como un filtro, solo es necesario rectificar la tension, puede ser de media onda(carga mas lenta) o de onda completa.

Ahora solo estoy utilizando un transformador 220v/12v 20A con un buen puente rectificador de 35A. Pero el problema es que no puedo controlar la carga de la bateria. 
Por ejemplo, al conectar la corriente rectificada a la bateria(80Ah) la corriente y la tension van incrementandose poco a poco. Despues de algunas horas la tension sube a 14V(no deberia pasar los 13.8V) pero la corriente no pasa los 1 o 2A(demasiado poco para un bateria de 80Ah) ya que con esta corriente la bateria se cargaria en 40 horas.

Agradezco de antemano a todo aquel que aporte sus conocimientos para ayudarme con este tema.

Un saludo para todos.


----------



## jorge noboa (Ene 28, 2009)

saludos tengo una pregunta que tiempo necesito y que corriente para cargar una batería de 80 ah ?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 28, 2009)

Hola.
Debes cargar la batería con un 10% de la carga total por hora, no más de 14 horas.
Si consigues un cargador con auto apagado sería mejor.
Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 28, 2009)

Aca hay unas paginas..Inclusive hay información en el foro..No es por malvado pero este tema deberia ser eliminado supongo
Aca dejo las paginas!

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Cargador-baterias-12v-automatico.html
http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/files/charger_1.jpg
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargador-baterias-automovil-12v-circuito-4380/
http://circuitos.wordpress.com/2008/03/14/9/


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 28, 2009)

"...despues de algunas horas la tension sube a 14V(no deberia pasar los 13.8V)"
No es tan asì... inclusive el regulador de mi Berlingo carga hasta 14,3V a 3400rpm.
Obvio que cuando apago el motor baja a 13,2. 

Tambien se puede hacer con una fuente de pc de 450W que tira hasta 18A en 12V... yo lo usaba para no tener que poner en marcha el motor cuando ponia musica y estaba estacionado (entre las luces,sonido y los neones se me bajaba rapidito). Lo mas "complicado" fue identificar las resistencias de realimentacion para cambiarlas y que me tire 14,3V.
Lastima que ahora se me quemo y ni ganas de revisarla.
Pero estaria bueno diseñar  un cargador de baterias SMPS...


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 29, 2009)

Queres un cargador de Baterias..Te vas a algun negocio donde vendan autopartes para camiones..Les pedis diodos de camion que salen baratos y son excelentes..Despues agarras un transformador rectificas la onda y a la salida pones una lampara de 12V 21W y listo ya tenes el mejor cargador de baterias del mundo..Nada de gastar en reguladsores ciruitos transistores y ni pensar en gastar en integrados..Con esto podes cargar baterias por muucho tiempo sin preocuparte por gastar mucho..Es muy simple!

Un saludo!


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 29, 2009)

Eso ya lo se   pero no me gusta andar con transformadores pesados... y con una fuente de pc cargan bien pero quiero implementar un control de corriente... ultimamente no tengo mucho para hacer y quiero inventar algo jeje


----------



## brunomdp (Jun 12, 2010)

hola tengo una pregunta sobre el cargador con la fuente de pc...
algo que podria evitar que se queme la fuente si alguien lo intenta sin saber. to habria q*UE* poner un diodo en positivi*O* de la bateria, osea que el diodo este en directa con respecto a la fuente en*T*onces no va a dejar que pase corriente de la bateria a la fuente y podra seguir cargando.


----------

